# Admin Election 2007 - On the Campaign Trail!



## blueroo (Jun 20, 2007)

Folks,

We here at FA believe that it is necessary and good for the administration of any organization to cycle through and bring new blood in. Also, all of the current admin staff are just awful evil tyrants who hate goodness and want to provide aid and shelter to all cub porn artists far and wide. They also kick puppies and feed kittens to rabid /b/ tards. As such, I am proud to announce:

*ADMIN  ELECTION 2007!!1!*

Please announce your candidacy here, and tell the community why you deserve their vote. Guerrilla Leaders and Privateer Army Generals need not apply.

Service guarantees citizenship!

[size=xx-small]All rights reserved. Election is not actually an election. No votes may actually be cast. Campaigning for an admin position on FA is a crime punishable by death. No /b/ tards were harmed in the course of this production. The internet is for Porn. The server is out of disk space. The system is down. What's so maybe about Katey? Four score and seven years ago, your mom. Schoolbus! PC Load Letter. We know about your stash of pedonecropyrobeastialiscat. Eat your Wheaties. I pooted. I'm a cowboy. I LIKE CHOCOLATE MILK! Wear your jacket. All dogs go to heaven. Goats go to hell.[/size]


----------



## Litre (Jun 20, 2007)

I change my mind:

ecstatic gorge for president:


----------



## wut (Jun 20, 2007)

EGGPLANT FOR PRESIDENT


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 20, 2007)

Apples, everyone loves apples!


----------



## Calorath (Jun 20, 2007)

I plan on cleaning up the corruption and restoring power to the people.


----------



## blueroo (Jun 20, 2007)

Calorath said:
			
		

> I plan on cleaning up the corruption and restoring power to the people.



But which people?


----------



## Calorath (Jun 20, 2007)

blueroo said:
			
		

> Calorath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The rightful proprietors of FurAffinity, the sum of it's community. For too now those meek and quiet voices have been heard while FA's constituents have grown fat in power and corruption.

I will lead the common working individual to their destiny!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 20, 2007)

Calorath said:
			
		

> I plan on cleaning up the corruption and restoring power to the people.



Dear sir, you need a motto and a theme song. Perhaps learn from Howard Dean, and learn a particular victory yell?


----------



## Calorath (Jun 20, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Calorath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Working on my theme song as we speak.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 20, 2007)

Calorath said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Theme Son? Though looking like a family man is actually a good political tactic, run on that platform sir!


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 20, 2007)

I specialized in killing gorges back in the NS days. I vote for the gorge.


----------



## wut (Jun 20, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Apples, everyone loves apples!



Unless you're a deer.


----------



## Calorath (Jun 20, 2007)

Visit my Campaign page!
Http://Calorath.com

Be oppressed no longer!


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 20, 2007)

I vote for Apple for absolutely no reason 

..other than secret plans to eat Apple <_<


----------



## Damaratus (Jun 20, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> I vote for Apple for absolutely no reason
> 
> ..other than secret plans to eat Apple <_<



Doesn't that make you an assassin?


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 20, 2007)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> Spirit Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*shifty eyes* maybe..I mean no. *takes aim at Damaratus with a tranq gun*


----------



## Swampwulf (Jun 20, 2007)

I'd toss my cap in, but I don't see this going anywhere but into a dramafest of 'Popularity'.
What this site needs is someone that's trying to win a contest, but wants to take care of the site and it's users.
*watches this with interest. Train wrecks are always interesting. No?*

edit: typographical error


----------



## Calorath (Jun 20, 2007)

Swampwulf said:
			
		

> I'd toss my cap in, but I don't see this going anywhere but into a dramafest of 'Popularity'.
> What this site needs is someone that's trying to win a contest, but wants to take care of the site and it's users.
> *watches this with interest. Train wrecks are always interesting. No?*
> 
> edit: typographical error



No trainwreck here, nor any popularity contest. I'm here to help you, the meek, the humble, the unheard. I want to bring the community back into the fold, and give them what they want.


----------



## Evol (Jun 20, 2007)

TAILBELL FOR PRESUHDINT
why the hell not


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jun 20, 2007)

wut said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey, I love apples!  (Well, the Red Delicious kind, anyway. )


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 20, 2007)

Ohhhh!!! I want into this.

A vote for Crabby is a vote for a safer, cleaner, happier FA. Plus I'm always online _anyway_...

Yes... you know you need me.


----------



## Damaratus (Jun 20, 2007)

Why is this thread even in existence?  Or is tonight silly night?


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 20, 2007)

It may be a silly night, but if it means I have a chance of becoming an admin, I'm going for it.


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2007)

Calorath said:
			
		

> Be oppressed no longer!



We're oppressed?

Hm.

That sucks, then, I guess.


----------



## nobuyuki (Jun 20, 2007)

Doog the Coug is the least evil of all these candidates, so I'm voting for him despite the fact I originally called for his removal as an admin :V

p.s. no, nobuyuki is not flip-flopping


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 20, 2007)

Swampwulf said:
			
		

> What this site needs is someone that's trying to win a contest, but wants to take care of the site and it's users.



Yet another reason why I'd make a great administrator. I'm not doing it for myself, I just want to help the site. (Like c'mon, bragging rights about being an admin on FA won't help me too much in the real world, anyway)


----------



## Litre (Jun 20, 2007)

nobuyuki said:
			
		

> p.s. no, nobuyuki is not flip-flopping


----------



## Calorath (Jun 20, 2007)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> Why is this thread even in existence?  Or is tonight silly night?



There is nothing silly about this thread. I'm as serious as can be. I intend to restore the greatness that is this community!


----------



## Damaratus (Jun 20, 2007)

I pray people are not taking this thread particularly seriously, since it's not meant to be.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 20, 2007)

Wait... so you AREN'T taking in new people as admins???

But what about my dreams or greatness?


----------



## Damaratus (Jun 20, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> Wait... so you AREN'T taking in new people as admins???
> 
> But what about my dreams or greatness?



You consider being an FA administrator on par with greatness?  ^^;


----------



## Calorath (Jun 20, 2007)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> I pray people are not taking this thread particularly seriously, since it's not meant to be.



Do not listen to him! He's feels threatened. Those in power should always be willing to step aside when the community calls for it! 

This is why FA needs me. To restore the voice of the people, to let them be heard, to move in a new direction of greatness.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 20, 2007)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> crabby_the_frog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Perhaps... well not completely. I've just had secret aspirations of being a moderator here for about 8 months (check my post history if you want proof).

And you completely avoided my question.


----------



## Calorath (Jun 20, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> Damaratus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can do it, don't let them hold you back! Fight the good fight.


----------



## Damaratus (Jun 20, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> Perhaps... well not completely. I've just had secret aspirations of being a moderator here for about 8 months (check my post history if you want proof).
> 
> And you completely avoided my question.



The taking on of moderators and admins is an ongoing process, but isn't being done by popular vote, especially since it's already been proven that the voting that occurs on the forums tends to be: silly, incredibly biased or ill informed.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 20, 2007)

Okay then.

You mind giving me a shout on MSN when you're free then? This thread is (as I see now) not serious. I, however, am.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 20, 2007)

APPLE MUST WIN! for I am hungry.


----------



## Calorath (Jun 20, 2007)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> crabby_the_frog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just like the babyfur voting! See the lies he spreads... We need a new administration, someone of the people for the people!


----------



## Damaratus (Jun 20, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> Okay then.
> 
> You mind giving me a shout on MSN when you're free then? This thread is (as I see now) not serious. I, however, am.



Will do, it's late tonight so you might want to catch me at a different point.  We can chat then.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 20, 2007)

Whenever works.

Right now I'm just sitting here, but I don't wanna be calling you up randomly (as I do far too often).

Yeah, find me whenever it's convenient for you.


----------



## 5KoXvwxN (Jun 20, 2007)

There's this guy named *[size=xx-large]nrr[/size]* if you'll recall.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Jun 20, 2007)

Who?

in before b&


----------



## Litre (Jun 20, 2007)

you sir, are 

*[size=xx-large]B&[/size]*


----------



## nobuyuki (Jun 20, 2007)

NRR is just japanese for NLL therefore you'd be throwing your vote into the void!!


----------



## wut (Jun 20, 2007)

Vote for eggplant.

It's the only option that makes sense.


----------



## Duo (Jun 20, 2007)

a vote for apple is a vote for TERROISM...
are you supporting terrosim?


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 20, 2007)

I think our admin's need protection, like a secret service. Dibs on being one of them.  *  Walks around in powered armor.  Then stares at spirit wolf*  Ive got a sight on suspect.*  Then realizes he's the only one in the force.*  Crap, now what do i do?


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 21, 2007)

*shoots a tranq dart at Tundra* <_< 

YES I vote for Apple and thus support terrorism, for I am hungry, so Apple must win, so I may eat!


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 21, 2007)

*Dart bounces off armor.*  Permission to engage? Wait... i am the service, i can do as i want!  * Raises railgun!* STEP AWAY FROM THE APPLE... Thing.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 21, 2007)

<_< >_>

*grabs Apple and stuffs him into his mouth and chews*

I hereby remove Apple from the election <_<


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 21, 2007)

* Tundra lowers his railgun.*  Adminster down.  GO CALORATH!  Join the Service Today! * Raises his thumb up.*


----------



## facek (Jun 21, 2007)

Gosh, this election doesn't seem really fair :O

I petition for my name to be placed on the ballot.

[size=x-large]*I'm Cooler than Calorath AND Apple*[/size]
[size=xx-small]_not so much cooler than eggplant though_[/size]


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 21, 2007)

facek said:
			
		

> Gosh, this election doesn't seem really fair :O
> 
> I petition for my name to be placed on the ballot.
> 
> ...



This post now politically correct, since Apple has recently become one of the deli...I mean deceased.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 21, 2007)

* Takes off helmet and armor and slips into debate suit.*  So lets open up the floor so the canidates can be asked some questions.  And first up is...


----------



## net-cat (Jun 21, 2007)

Ooh! Ooh! Pick me! Pick me!

*holds up a big sign with a big, red, downward pointing arrow*

Platform? Um. I'd post things like, "This thread is stupid. *lock*"


----------



## Summercat (Jun 21, 2007)

I am nominating myself.

I'm running on the 'I am a nice asshole' platform.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 21, 2007)

net-cat said:
			
		

> Ooh! Ooh! Pick me! Pick me!
> 
> *holds up a big sign with a big, red, downward pointing arrow*
> 
> Platform? Um. I'd post things like, "This thread is stupid. *lock*"




* Slowly raises his wrist to his mouth.* Take him down... Next question, this is from me to all the canidates.  Choose one word that describes you.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 21, 2007)

I also nominate myself. "I have pie." and theres my entire campaign speech and slogan and all that good stuff.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 21, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> I also nominate myself. "I have pie." and theres my entire campaign speech and slogan and all that good stuff.



What kind of pie? *Leans forward intently.*


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 21, 2007)

Every kind of pie possible.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 21, 2007)

* Mouth waters at the thought of pie.*  Hmm... im split between you and Calorath.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 21, 2007)

Pie Vs. Calorath is like  Chuck Norris vs. an 8 year old in a fist fight. We all know who will win


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 21, 2007)

AH but im diabetic, and Chuck Norris is on my side.  Beware his fist-chin.


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Jun 21, 2007)

*hoist an eggplant sign* 2 4 6 8 who do we appreciate? EGGPLANT! EGGPLANT! GOOO EGGPLANT!


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 21, 2007)

Apparenlty Calorath is in the lead, with Eggplant in 2nd. WHo will win?  Find out eventually when all this stuff is over!  
*Sits down and drinks an entire pot of coffe mixed with cream. *  Hey...whats this doing out here?


----------



## net-cat (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm dead, now. If you elect me, you'll have a zombie admin. How cool is that?


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 21, 2007)

ZOOOOMMBIE! *Points and yells.*


----------



## WolfeMasters (Jun 21, 2007)

I do not think voting is the most appropriate way to determine who becomes an administrator.

"You win, your character looked the sexiest to the voters, congratulations!"


----------



## net-cat (Jun 21, 2007)

Nonsense. That's how democracy is supposed to work.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 21, 2007)

What are you talking about? This is now a dictatorship, and I declare myself King of FA! *puts on a tinfoil hat*


----------



## net-cat (Jun 21, 2007)

You can be king. Can I be commander-in-chief?


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 21, 2007)

No, you can be Private, and we're changing your name to Daniel M. Parts.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 21, 2007)

Feh. I'll just be the Secretary of Being Lazy and Wasting State Resources.


----------



## soshuro (Jun 21, 2007)

My vote goes out to you Calorath, I would say something as a salute, but to this day it wouldnt be accepted... >_< You get what I mean, I hope.


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Jun 21, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> No, you can be Private, and we're changing your name to Daniel M. Parts.



ooo can i be like, minister (ministress? whatever) of hugs and cuddles?


----------



## DPAK (Jun 21, 2007)

I wanna be the (Not-So) Almighty Squid Overlord!


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 21, 2007)

umm..ok. Granted *puts tinfoil hats on Orlith and DPAK*


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Jun 21, 2007)

hehe yay! now the government cant hear my thoughts <.=.<


----------



## DPAK (Jun 21, 2007)

Yay! *puts on a squid hat and dances* =^.^=


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 21, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> What are you talking about? This is now a dictatorship, and I declare myself King of FA! *puts on a tinfoil hat*



Oh oh ooh! Can i be head director of Defense?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 21, 2007)

Sibe is missing from the list. How can I vote now?!


----------



## WolfeMasters (Jun 21, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Sibe is missing from the list. How can I vote now?!



If you add him, I want to change my vote.


----------



## Calorath (Jun 21, 2007)

I demand a recount! The ballots were confusing >:


----------



## Damaratus (Jun 21, 2007)

Calorath said:
			
		

> I demand a recount! The ballots were confusing >:



Fur Affinity the new Florida.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 21, 2007)

*secretly stuffs the ballot box*

Yeah. You do that recount.


----------



## XeNoX (Jun 21, 2007)

there is something vaguely fishy about Calorath, but the tailbell got rid of all my suspicions !


----------



## Calorath (Jun 21, 2007)

XeNoX said:
			
		

> there is something vaguely fishy about Calorath, but the tailbell got rid of all my suspicions !



The tailbell is a symbol of peace. I intend to fly it on all banners and flags once in office. It'll be a world renowned symbol to exonerate this community and symbolize it's greatness.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 21, 2007)

The issues aren't being addressed. What about a fictional sex offender database, how will we keep out people raping fictional characters and violating their rights?

What about a guest worker program for non-furs? Or do you propose an enforcement only bill?


----------



## nobuyuki (Jun 21, 2007)

Here are my predictions for this thread:

"ban cub porn" will suddenly appear as an option in the 9th inning, and beat all the other candidates by a single vote.  Then, the thread will immediately be locked


----------



## Calorath (Jun 21, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> The issues aren't being addressed. What about a fictional sex offender database, how will we keep out people raping fictional characters and violating their rights?
> 
> What about a guest worker program for non-furs? Or do you propose an enforcement only bill?



I plan to have all sex offenders rounded up and brought to a community rehabilitation environment. There they will be put to work, ensuring productivity for the rest of the community as well as keeping these dangerous individual from infecting and compromising the good strong people.

Non-furs will receive similar treatment, their needs will be tended to, showers, food, and we will have an excellent medical staff to ensure that everyone is treated as they deserve.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow! I didn't know that I actually made this thread happen. Though Calorath you sound really serious. O_O I have no idea if this thread is just for lolz or actually serious!


----------



## Calorath (Jun 21, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Wow! I didn't know that I actually made this thread happen. Though Calorath you sound really serious. O_O I have no idea if this thread is just for lolz or actually serious!



Those who know me, know I'm very serious about serious things. We are a broken community, in dire need of a strong charismatic and experienced leader.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 21, 2007)

Calorath said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, to put it bluntly....How will you change FA, if you win? What is your plan of attack and game plan on making the site better?


----------



## codewolf (Jun 21, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Calorath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's gonna pay for new servers, and the hosting bill and all the other stuff... and he should offer all the staff wages


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 21, 2007)

That'd be awesome, though I'd like to hear from Calorath. Though Codewolf you should run. ^^


----------



## Calorath (Jun 21, 2007)

I believe everyone should be compensated for their efforts. I will find ways to generate funds. those funds will then be re-invested into the overhead needed to maintain and operate this community.

On a more important issue, I would like to present an image that some may find shocking. My opponent, Mr. ecstatic gorge, soliciting sex from a prostitute. You may find this image shocking.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 21, 2007)

Whatd i like to know is what the canidates will do a bout... Hitler... and the legion of doom, that are planning to assasinate JESUS!  Using the lake as a base.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 21, 2007)

Calorath said:
			
		

> I believe everyone should be compensated for their efforts. I will find ways to generate funds. those funds will then be re-invested into the overhead needed to maintain and operate this community.
> 
> On a more important issue, I would like to present an image that some may find shocking. My opponent, Mr. ecstatic gorge, soliciting sex from a prostitute. You may find this image shocking.



Oh! Low blow below the belt! I never knew you'd go this low as to start slinging mud. 2 points! ^^


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jun 21, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Sibe is missing from the list. How can I vote now?!



LOL, I was thinking the same thing. But then I decided I would write in Foxxy because of her superior logic and the fact she's always right!


----------



## codewolf (Jun 21, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Though Codewolf you should run. ^^



rofl, in the context of this thread i dunno whether to take that as a compliment or a hit  

free cookies to all who vote for me


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 21, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay! Cookies! Anyway, that was a compliment. You'd know when I'd hit ya.


----------



## Litre (Jun 21, 2007)

She is but my cousin of my mother's father's brother's aunt twice removed. Honestly!

(she strayed off the path of an honourable life) 

I'm a family gorge.


----------



## uncia (Jun 21, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> he's gonna pay for new servers, and the hosting bill and all the other stuff... and he should offer all the staff wages



Heh, heh... I know you know that's a bad idea: work out the bill for 2,000 person hours even at minimum salary and compare that with the total spend on FA's hardware and colo costs to date.
Now, how many admins were we looking for in total? 
*
In fact, y'need to be pretty darned careful about how roles are referred to in the first place: e.g. even saying things like "assistant" might reference a job title that someone can use to demand back pay even when the _presumption_ is that staff are volunteers (to cite an example courtesy of Spencer over on SA).

On the other paw, maybe the qgr's tailbell _is_ made from solid gold. Sure is pretty, anyhow. :3


----------



## imnohbody (Jun 21, 2007)

Where's the NOTA option? 

(None Of The Above)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 21, 2007)

Still need fictional sex offender database, think about the e-cubs!


----------



## uncia (Jun 21, 2007)

imnohbody said:
			
		

> Where's the NOTA option?
> 
> (None Of The Above)



Next to the "Fudge Results" button. i.e. not a user-side option.


----------



## Calorath (Jun 21, 2007)

uncia said:
			
		

> codewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who said anything about money? I merely stated that compensation would be in order.


----------



## codewolf (Jun 21, 2007)

uncia said:
			
		

> imnohbody said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how about the "i demand a recount and i'll get a bud to help fudge the results" button??


----------



## uncia (Jun 21, 2007)

Calorath said:
			
		

> Who said anything about money? I merely stated that compensation would be in order.



*mrrr*

_*jk*_ :twisted:


----------



## uncia (Jun 21, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> how about the "i demand a recount and i'll get a bud to help fudge the results" button??  *



* Only available in FL, codewolf (as previously noted). ^^

=
_("seriously", though; 33...66...? *g*)_


----------



## codewolf (Jun 21, 2007)

uncia said:
			
		

> Calorath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha predictable response  :lol:


----------



## imnohbody (Jun 21, 2007)

uncia said:
			
		

> imnohbody said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dammit.

Then I declare this poll full of [size=xx-large]FAIL[/size].

Yes, I do have enough ego to believe I can make a declaration that has any value to it. Deal. :twisted:


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 21, 2007)

-laughs- This poll was full of fail when it first started. Man it's so hard to type one handed when you have cheese coved paws.


----------



## Calorath (Jun 21, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> -laughs- This poll was full of fail when it first started. Man it's so hard to type one handed when you have cheese coved paws.



You know, I do not appreciate you people not taking me seriously.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 21, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Man it's so hard to type one handed when you have cheese coved paws.



And ladies and gentleman we have our "That sounds really bad out of context" quote of the day.


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Jun 21, 2007)

i voted appled.  But only if it's the Fapple.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 21, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-laughs- Well it is hard to type one handed with with Cheese-It Crisps cheese and nacho chip cheese on my paw. XD Though it does sound a bit naughty out of context.


----------



## WHPellic (Jun 21, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Apples, everyone loves apples!



I like McIntosh apples.


----------



## WHPellic (Jun 21, 2007)

Calorath said:
			
		

> Those who know me, know I'm very serious about serious things. We are a broken community, in dire need of a strong charismatic and experienced leader.



Isn't that what Jim Jones said to the People's Church?


----------



## codewolf (Jun 22, 2007)

WHPellic said:
			
		

> McIntosh apples.



arrgghh eeeeeeeeevil!!!!!


----------



## Calorath (Jun 22, 2007)

WHPellic said:
			
		

> Calorath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I could achieve, in this fandom, -half- of what Jonestown accomplished I'd be a hero. Punch for everyone!


----------



## robomilk (Jun 22, 2007)

Democratic elections are little more than popularity contests.


----------



## uncia (Jun 22, 2007)

In many/most cases I'd query whether there is even "little" in those.
Individual voters may have ideological biases but en-masse, systems tend to be heavily biased towards _"vox populi, vox dei"_ outcomes with a side-helping of not-the-current-incumbents-please-we're-sick-of-them-now.
Whether this is actually a "bad thing" is a separate question depending on who you are, I guess. (I'll stick with the original context of that quote, personally ).

=
1214? *lol*. And here was me expecting 99 next.


----------



## codewolf (Jun 22, 2007)

uncia said:
			
		

> 1214? *lol*. And here was me expecting 99 next.



<.<

>.>

*steals uncia's post and runs off with it*
muahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Calorath (Jun 22, 2007)

uncia said:
			
		

> In many/most cases I'd query whether there is even "little" in those.
> Individual voters may have ideological biases but en-masse, systems tend to be heavily biased towards _"vox populi, vox dei"_ outcomes with a side-helping of not-the-current-incumbents-please-we're-sick-of-them-now.
> Whether this is actually a "bad thing" is a separate question depending on who you are, I guess. (I'll stick with the original context of that quote, personally ).
> 
> ...



This poll is Rigged... :evil:


----------



## HaTcH (Jun 22, 2007)

net-cat FTW!


----------



## uncia (Jun 22, 2007)

Calorath said:
			
		

> This poll is Rigged... :evil:



Ya failed to note my previous unsubtle hint, qgr.
Personally I didn't think that was a good idea knowing how /serious/ you are, nor indeed the poll/thread in the first instance, but I can see why this was started as an attempt to "defuse a situation".

I'd still love to know who your 18 voters are and, also, why so few other people have expressed heartfelt desires to effect positive change in a formal capacity, here, even though the thread is a bit of a (bad) "joke".

_*offers tailhugs*_ Thanks for /caring/, anyhow, Cal'.


----------



## codewolf (Jun 22, 2007)

i have 10 - 1 odds on the next number being random


----------



## uncia (Jun 22, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> i have 10 - 1 odds on the next number being random



or 1337?

(Hey, I /should/ take you up on that bet since that's pretty fair odds vs. a genuine vote, codewolf )


----------



## imnohbody (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't know summercat, but he (?) looked lonely without any votes, so I tossed him a nod.


----------



## Litre (Jun 22, 2007)

"*punches*" calorath!!!

DD


----------



## Bloodangel (Jun 22, 2007)

I'd like FA converted to the correct "One man, one vote" system.

I'm the man, and it's my vote.

Best idea ever. Thank you Terry Pratchett.


----------



## soshuro (Jun 22, 2007)

Calorath said:
			
		

> uncia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed it is, recount I say! Calorath must win this! *Whispers to Calorath* Y'know... I do have a high-powered rifle stashed... just say the word. :twisted:


----------



## Calorath (Jun 22, 2007)

uncia said:
			
		

> Calorath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I got your reference  I'm really surprised that most of mine have gone un-noticed... I think a few folks need to brush up on their WWII history 

And what 'situation'? I had no idea there was one, I just got a wild hair up my ass the other day and started a bit. Besides... I don't make a good admin... I'm very mean to the staff, I actually expect productivity. 

And wow 18 votes


----------



## Calorath (Jun 22, 2007)

Litre said:
			
		

> "*punches*" calorath!!!
> 
> DD



RAPE!
:shock:


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 22, 2007)

Litre said:
			
		

> "*punches*" calorath!!!
> 
> DD



-whips out his camera and get a nice shot as the punch lands- Now who didn't see that coming! -rushes off to the press-


----------



## robomilk (Jun 22, 2007)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> "One man, one vote"



I'm one man. Give me your one vote.

That's how it works.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 22, 2007)

I'll vote for a leader who can do Jazz hands!


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 22, 2007)

Calorath said:
			
		

> Litre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Tackles Litre.*  I got him!  Why am i the only one who does security around here?


----------



## codewolf (Jun 22, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> Calorath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probably cos its litre and nobody can be bothered


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 22, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> Calorath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-calls you on your cell phone from the local newspaper office- Maybe it's because you have the big guns? Plus I'm not there! -hangs up-


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 22, 2007)

* Stares at his cel phone.* Oh well.  Who wants a free gun?


----------



## Calorath (Jun 22, 2007)

This poll is bull shit... I'm not playing anymore


----------



## imnohbody (Jun 22, 2007)

The poll was _always_ BS, from the very start.

Web sites are dictatorships, not democracies. Usually benevolent ones, but dictatorships nonetheless.


----------



## uncia (Jun 22, 2007)

imnohbody said:
			
		

> The poll was _always_ BS, from the very start.



_(since the previous hint-dropping wasn't enough, apparently)_
Continually messing around with the poll is more likely to be taken as a sign of contempt and immaturity on behalf of the administration in general rather than being "just for fun". Maybe not by everyone, but certainly by a goodly number of the people you should be trying to get on-side rather than embitter or alienate further.
There are more ways to wind up people in the "cheap admin tricks" bag than are covered by the ToS harassment/disruption clause, unfortunately.

JM02c, anyhow.



			
				imnohbody said:
			
		

> Web sites are dictatorships, not democracies. Usually benevolent ones, but dictatorships nonetheless.



Well, unless you run an anarchist website, phps?


----------



## blueroo (Jun 22, 2007)

uncia said:
			
		

> imnohbody said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Poll: Who will be the next FA Idol?"

If you can't see the fun here, I'm not sure what to say. Contempt? Immaturity? Dear lord...


----------



## uncia (Jun 22, 2007)

blueroo said:
			
		

> If you can't see the fun here, I'm not sure what to say. Contempt? Immaturity? Dear lord...



Try opening your eyes and seeing things from other people's perspectives for a change. You never did understand that fully as far as I could tell, Blue.

Responsibility, professionalism?

You are not stupid and you know full-well where the potential powder-kegs are. Dancing around on or near those "for fun" may be your idea of recreation but remember your role, please.

(Nothing visibly "serious" will come of this one, I suspect, but it sure is symptomatic of a care-less attitude, IMHO...).

Regards,
David.


p.s. Any intention to threadlock this once you've had (your) fun?


----------



## blueroo (Jun 22, 2007)

uncia said:
			
		

> blueroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for stating your opinion in a civil manner, but it would be more appropriately stated in a different thread. Please refrain from trying to troll or drag this thread off course. You know that is against the rules as well as I do. Please consider this a warning.


----------



## Bloodangel (Jun 22, 2007)

robomilk said:
			
		

> Bloodangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No way, I'm still the man, so it's my vote.

And now I vote that Codewolf buys me pizza.
.
.
.
Shit. I think I broke it.


----------



## yak (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm sorry, but... what?
Where is this going to and what's the point of this? Doesn't make sense. 
Nothing was serious on this thread to begin with which made it relatively funny. Now that it's turned serious, it ain't fun any more. :{


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 22, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but... what?
> Where is this going to and what's the point of this? Doesn't make sense.
> Nothing was serious on this thread to begin with which made it relatively funny. Now that it's turned serious, it ain't fun any more. :{



I have to agree. It was fun, but not anymore. Someone make it fun again!


----------



## uncia (Jun 22, 2007)

blueroo said:
			
		

> Thank you for stating your opinion in a civil manner, but it would be more appropriately stated in a different thread. Please refrain from trying to troll or drag this thread off course. You know that is against the rules as well as I do. Please consider this a warning.



What the heck has any of that got to do with trolling?
(So much for "joke thread"...).

A little history:
Most contentious/traumatic event from FA history: the cubporn poll, complete with allegations of rigging (aimed mostly at community members in that case)
One of the most serious current issues: admin direction/numbers/etc. for which reassurances have been received that working professional best to improve.
*
Fast-forward; throw in a poll for an "Admin Election" off the back of a bit of a stressful thread elsewhere and /really/ think that that is only going to be seen as "fun" by everyone, even before the numbers start getting rigged left-right-and-centre?

Blue, sorry, but you are badly short-sighted; not for the first time and that "warning" is totally laughable regardless of your authority to hand out such.
If I'd posted that "opinion" in another thread, you'd still have handed out that pointless wrist-slap, so why even bother to state that.

Cheers,
David.


----------



## Calorath (Jun 22, 2007)

blueroo said:
			
		

> -snip-
> 
> Thank you for stating your opinion in a civil manner, but it would be more appropriately stated in a different thread. Please refrain from trying to troll or drag this thread off course. You know that is against the rules as well as I do. Please consider this a warning.



See when I'm voted into office, there will be no more of this 'traffic directing' The community will be free and safe to voice their opinions, good, bad, and ugly, in a civil manner where ever the topic of conversation may lead.

After all. I've never ever been threatened by someone who disagrees with me. 

ever.....


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 22, 2007)

I think Calorath Cooks Socks!


----------



## blueroo (Jun 22, 2007)

For crying out loud, the poll has candidates "apple" and "ecstatic gorge"! The title of the poll is "who will be the next FA idol"! In the original post, it says "running for admin office is a crime punishable by death" in little type! If we are going to shout "rigging!" and "cubporn poll" every time we try to have a little fun for the rest of time, we may as well pack up and close the forum down. If FA forum can't be a fun place to have some silliness from time to time, why have it at all? Uncia, I respect you a lot but I think you're digging way too deep, stretching way too far, and seeing ghosts here where there aren't any.


----------



## Calorath (Jun 22, 2007)

blueroo said:
			
		

> For crying out loud, the poll has candidates "apple" and "ecstatic gorge"! The title of the poll is "who will be the next FA idol"! In the original post, it says "running for admin office is a crime punishable by death" in little type! If we are going to shout "rigging!" and "cubporn poll" every time we try to have a little fun for the rest of time, we may as well pack up and close the forum down. If FA forum can't be a fun place to have some silliness from time to time, why have it at all? Uncia, I respect you a lot but I think you're digging way too deep, stretching way too far, and seeing ghosts here where there aren't any.



dude dude... turn off the computer... Go get some fresh air...


----------



## blueroo (Jun 22, 2007)

Calorath said:
			
		

> blueroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in bed sick. But lest you think I'm taking these things too seriously...


----------



## yak (Jun 22, 2007)

OH MY GOD, 
PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!!!!!

(get some sleep more likely)


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 22, 2007)

Awwr! That sucks to hear that your sick, Blueroo! -hands ya a bowl of chicken soup-


----------



## uncia (Jun 22, 2007)

blueroo said:
			
		

> Uncia, I respect you a lot but I think you're digging way too deep, stretching way too far, and seeing ghosts here where there aren't any.



*nods*. I know where you're coming from, Blue, but y'can't read the PMs in my in-tray rather than just _presuming_ everyone thinks messing around with this poll is 100% fun and shows admin in a totally positive light running a serious community. Several of those from precisely the people I'd've hoped y'all were trying to keep on-side.

Anyhow... enough said. Hopefully you can see a tiny crack at least of those other perspectives. And it's /all/ part of this wonderful community.

Regards,
David.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jun 22, 2007)

You know, i looked at this forum when it was still fun, but I didn't post
Now I come back to see what was so awesome it filled up 8 pages, and it's all serious and mean =(

My point: this thread needs more dancing bananas to save it from seriousness

edit: voted fro apple.


----------



## DPAK (Jun 22, 2007)

blueroo said:
			
		

>



PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME! PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!

=^.^= Less seriousness. ore fun! So declares the (not-so) Almighty Squid Lord!


----------



## net-cat (Jun 22, 2007)

HaTcH said:
			
		

> net-cat FTW!



YAY I WIN

Also, this reminds me of something I did once on a forum I control. I forget exactly how I went about doing it, but I changed the code or the database schema or SOMETHING that allowed me to make poll tallies negative. Much lulz was had by all. 

Of course,  UPDATE user SET posts = INT(RAND() * 2000000000) - 1000000000; is always a good gag on vBulletin based forums. (You do have to change the column type to get full effect, though.)


----------



## yak (Jun 23, 2007)

Whirlaxis said:
			
		

> edit: voted fro apple.


fro' apple? oh, that's a new one.. XD
someone, quick, draw a fro' apple - it needs to run in the election and has quite a lot of catching up to do...


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 23, 2007)

A VOTE FOR SUMMERCAT IS A VOTE FOR COMMUNISM!


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 23, 2007)

And in a surprising, unforeseen move, Preyfar's Goggles step up to the plate after quietly assassinating Eggplant, ultimately taking the community by storm. Parades are launched in the eyepieceâ€™s dictatorial honor, statutes erected and first born children bearing the goggles' name.

Calorath lay shocked, shunned by his very own spotty 'yena butt-buddy. Others in the run such as facek and crabby devote their lives to digging up evidence to overthrow the goggles' regime, while Summercat merely remains cute, cuddly, with a smile so dangerous it could make even the scroogiest of scrooges spontaneously explode, detonating like a blood sausage.

It is a grim day for forum voters everywhere.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 23, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> And in a surprising, unforeseen move, Preyfar's Goggles step up to the plate after quietly assassinating Eggplant, ultimately taking the community by storm. Parades are launched in the eyepieceâ€™s dictatorial honor, statutes erected and first born children bearing the goggles' name.
> 
> Calorath lay shocked, shunned by his very own spotty 'yena butt-buddy. Others in the run such as facek and crabby devote their lives to digging up evidence to overthrow the goggles' regime, while Summercat merely remains cute, cuddly, with a smile so dangerous it could make even the scroogiest of scrooges spontaneously explode, detonating like a blood sausage.
> 
> It is a grim day for forum voters everywhere.



WHOO-HOO! It's about damned time you shoved up! -has the press already lined up- You insantly get my vote! ^^


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 23, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> And in a surprising, unforeseen move, Preyfar's Goggles step up to the plate after quietly assassinating Eggplant, ultimately taking the community by storm. Parades are launched in the eyepieceâ€™s dictatorial honor, statutes erected and first born children bearing the goggles' name.
> 
> Calorath lay shocked, shunned by his very own spotty 'yena butt-buddy. Others in the run such as facek and crabby devote their lives to digging up evidence to overthrow the goggles' regime, while Summercat merely remains cute, cuddly, with a smile so dangerous it could make even the scroogiest of scrooges spontaneously explode, detonating like a blood sausage.
> 
> It is a grim day for forum voters everywhere.



=O

bow before his 1337 h4x!

XD


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 23, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> WHOO-HOO! It's about damned time you shoved up! -has the press already lined up- You insantly get my vote! ^^


I've been laying in wait on the grass knoll...

Back, and to the left.
Back, and to the left.
Back, and to the left.
Back, and to the left.

I'm talking to you, Calorath.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 23, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep! Some of my press workers here got the assination on film! I got some nice shots myself! -grins- This is going to be all over the news and papers by tonight!


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 23, 2007)

A VOTE FOR PREYFAR'S GOGGLES IS A VOTE FOR A SPICE GIRLS COME-BACK TOUR!


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 23, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> A VOTE FOR PREYFAR'S GOGGLES IS A VOTE FOR A SPICE GIRLS COME-BACK TOUR!



-whips out a boombox and plays a Spice Girls Cd- XD


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jun 23, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> -whips out a boombox and plays a Spice Girls Cd- XD



*Runs in fear*


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 23, 2007)

Whirlaxis said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-laughs evily- Yes! Run in fear of the disturbingly smooth music of the Spice Girls! (Though I have to admit I do have one of there cds still and some remixes of there songs by other people on my computer as I still like there music. God! I'm so gay! XD)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 23, 2007)

Not to be a real downer on the subject again. I do see where uncia was getting at with regards to the poll. I guess it won't be a good idea for FA in the future to host polls on this forum for feedback issues from its users (not that I really thought it was anyways) since apparently the admins can alter the results, so it causes credibility issues.

Having said that, I wasn't taking this topic seriously anyway obviously. 

I still think Apple is good, it even earned its species in the categories!


----------



## codewolf (Jun 23, 2007)

hahaha just noticed summercat's poll number is 1337


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 23, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Not to be a real downer on the subject again. I do see where uncia was getting at with regards to the poll... Having said that, I wasn't taking this topic seriously anyway obviously.


Neither were we. 

And wouldn't edit a serious poll as it is, and I doubt after my last major "poll" we'd ever do so again, as it brought out a nasty side of the debate.

In the mean time, remember, voting for my Goggles means free Mountain Dew available in all waterfountains across the country! DO THE DEW, PREY'S FOR YOU!


----------



## codewolf (Jun 23, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*votes for goggles*


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 23, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand that, but I do understand the potential ramifications that showing that you guys can edit the poll would bring. I mean it can now bring in doubt for any contests you run that require voting or even if you do bring in a serious poll. An edit may simply mean adding votes that weren't there. I think it's one thing to edit options, but to see that one can edit votes does make it a bit disturbing. We'd never know if someone "stuffed a ballot" in a tshirt contest with a few extra votes for example.

That is not to say "I DON'T TRUST YOU" as uncia was trying to point out, I'm merely saying the same. It did open a potential can of worms. I think in the sake of fun there was just an unintended side effect/consequence that wasn't noticed so much till now.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 23, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> I understand that, but I do understand the potential ramifications that showing that you guys can edit the poll would bring. I mean it can now bring in doubt for any contests you run that require voting or even if you do bring in a serious poll...
> 
> That is not to say "I DON'T TRUST YOU" as uncia was trying to point out, I'm merely saying the same. It did open a potential can of worms.


I understand that, but I used to run around the forums with several million in my post count, just for the fun of it. It's always been there. Likewise, we can edit any posts on this forum. So can any admin on almost any other forum. The power is there, but the responsibility to treat it with respect has to be so as well.

I'd rather establish trust with my actions as best (and occasionally flawed) as they may be. Editing a gag thread for the sake of humor is just that - a gag. The same way we'll occasionally changer the site banner to something humorous just because.

Now, let's stop killing this thread and go back to my greater plan at requiring legislation that all sandwiches be cut in the shapes of states and countries. I'm hungry for a ham, cheese and Italy right now.


----------



## codewolf (Jun 23, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Now, let's stop killing this thread and go back to my greater plan at requiring legislation that all sandwiches be cut in the shapes of states and countries. I'm hungry for a ham, cheese and Italy right now.


hear, hear, i could go for a Britain, lettuce and tomato right about now


----------



## DPAK (Jun 23, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Now, let's stop killing this thread and go back to my greater plan at requiring legislation that all sandwiches be cut in the shapes of states and countries. I'm hungry for a ham, cheese and Italy right now.



I'll have Bologna, mayo, and Canada, please.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 23, 2007)

I'll take a 4 cheese Florida sandwitch, grilled FTW, plz! ^^ Oh! For the cheese I want a mild cheddar, swiss, Monteray Jack and American, Yellow not white.


----------



## Bloodangel (Jun 23, 2007)

I'd go for an Alaska ice-cream sandwich right about now.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 23, 2007)

DPAK said:
			
		

> I'll have Bologna, mayo, and Canada, please.


Going for the BIIIIG sandwich I see.


----------



## DPAK (Jun 23, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> DPAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What can I say... I'm just a teensy bit hungry today....


----------



## Calorath (Jun 23, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is that my tailbell's insides all over Jackie's lap?


----------



## shetira (Jun 23, 2007)

I hereby nominate genuine, bona fide *Duct Tape* for Admin! It can fix any problems whenever and wherever they happen!


----------



## sgolem (Jun 23, 2007)

It seems I've been seduced by the tail bell and the Metroid music, along with a girl who works in the Jack-In-The-Box.

Not to mention the track record teh goggles have...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biE_xQRQUQM

I think Calorath, at least for now.  Depends on what the admins edit next.


----------

